# 2 story enclosure..



## ilovemycoastal (May 10, 2011)

hey guys ive currently got a 4ftx4ftx2ft enclosure with cabinet underneath, i was thinking about turning the cabinet underneath into either another enclosure, or, making it so my little guy can access the bottom as well through a hole in the floor of the current enclosure. i was thinking about getting rid of the 3 cabinet doors and putting in glass panels on runners and creating another little environment for him to explore. the cabinet section measure 4ftlongx1.5fthighx2ftdeep. 
what do you guys think?
another enclosure?
or one big double story python playground?


----------



## 1woma (May 11, 2011)

I think its a great idea..... you mit also be able to remove some of the wood from the doors and replace it with glass, thats what we have done for our kitchen dresser transformation.


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 11, 2011)

What kind of snake is he?


----------



## ilovemycoastal (May 11, 2011)

yehh i was just going to completely remove the wodden doors and put glass pannels in their place, but the glass into the wooden doors sounds a little easier. 
and theres a coastal in the at the moment, hes about 4 foot long


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 11, 2011)

Definitely give him the extra space then. He will love it, and definitely use it


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

python playground gets my vote


----------



## ilovemycoastal (May 11, 2011)

done, ive got a four day weekend this weekend, so im going to have plenty of time!


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 11, 2011)

Make sure you post pics of before, during, after construction and the occupent!


----------



## longqi (May 11, 2011)

A really cheap but very good viv for a big climbing snake can be done in a similar fashion
St Vinnies for an old solid timber 2 door cupboard with shelf on top section
St Vinnies or recyclers to find sheets of glass the right size
Cut out section to allow access to top shelf
Replace centre panels of doors with glass
Light/heat placed under shelf pointing down
Drill a few holes for ventilation
Heat rises so heat from light globe also warms top section and acts as heat mat
Bung a few branches in

Done deal for about $50


----------



## ilovemycoastal (May 11, 2011)

i will definately post pics of the construction! im a little excited as this will be the first thing ive actually built, or constructed for him.
yehh i was thinking of doing that longqi, but ive already got the enclosure and an old one which i was thinking about pulling out the thermostat and one globe to heat the bottom section (the bit he'll be able to crawl into) 
im thinking about theming it 'above and below ground', kind of like the main bit will above ground/forest and the bottom will be like a cave, rocks/darkish, kind of like hell haha, but a nice python friendly hell. 
i hope he likes it!


----------



## longqi (May 11, 2011)

It will love it
Carpets really explore if the viv is big enough


----------



## 1woma (May 12, 2011)

Longqi thats my plan for my sons bredli( when it grows up) on the prowl now for the right wardobe, got to love ebay and gumtree


----------



## ilovemycoastal (May 16, 2011)

heres some progress, started the bottom bit this morning, took off doors and put the floor in, next stage will be to put glass panels in the doors and put them back on, then to wire in a heat globe and thermostat, then all i have to do is cut an access hole from the top, current enclosure so he can crawl down into the new part of his home, then to decorate.

put the glass in the doors and reattached them, now all i need is heat and decorations in there 
that will be my project for the next couple of days(i have to figure out how to pull light fittings out of my old enclosure haha)


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 16, 2011)

If you've already got a hot spot set up for him in the main enclosure, I probably wouldn't worry about putting another light in the bottom part


----------



## lizardloco (May 16, 2011)

Melluvssnakes is right.


----------



## ilovemycoastal (May 16, 2011)

i was thinking i might need a small source of heat because i live in melbourne and it is quite cold here at the moment, but ill give it a go with no heat in the bottom and see if he uses it, its the first time ive done something like this so im more than willing to listen to others.


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 18, 2011)

What did you put in for flooring on the bottom? And how did you go about the glass/ cutting doors, insertion, etc?
I'm really getting into this DIY stuff. Loving looking at everyones creations. You'r going really well. I can't wait to see the finished product. Looks great so far. I'll be following this thread right through =] Then eventually I might do something myself. I know what you mean about this hideous weather! Sheesh.


----------



## lizardloco (May 18, 2011)

Tushae(don't know how to spell) maybe you could use a heat-mat?


----------



## ilovemycoastal (May 18, 2011)

i just got a big bit of melamine from bunnings (about $13) and cut it to size for the floor, then put braces in there to screw it on to, alot more simple than i thought it was going to be. the doors originally had pine where the glass was, all i had to do was hit it with a hammer a few times and it came off quite easy as it was only nailed to the frames. then the glass panels i just got cut from the glazier and they cost me $20. then i just siliconed them onto the frames and let it dry and they were on there very firmly. all up so far its cost me $33 bucks which add in a heat mat and fluro with a cage and it will be all ill need to spend.
yehh i was thinking a heat mat, but i want a viewing light in there too as its quite dark, so i was thinking just putting a 2 foot fluro in, and when i want to view it, ill just flick it on, and when its off he'll have a nice dark and warm place to chill.
but im very happy with it all so far, and this coming weekend ill finish it all off  
pics will come as soon as its done with substrate and decor.

so im pretty much done!  
i installed a fluro tube light in there this morning, and i had ordered some kritters crumble and it came just as i had finished installing the fluro, talk about perfect timing!!
so i turned on the light, put in the substrate, and threw in some old decorations i had from when he was a hatchy just to make it look a bit nicer for photos.
ill be going to find a nice rock or two tomorrow and buy a few fake plants to make it nice for him. then cutting a hole from top to bottom and done!
all in all i am very pleased with my first little DIY project, no where near as hard as i thought it was going to be.
oh, and the fluro thats in there is putting off enough heat making it around 20 degrees, so for now ill leave it as just that untill pay day when ill buy a heat mat.


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is fantastic mate. How did you go getting onto the glass for the top of the enclosure or did you buy the enclosure already mate. I love what you have done with it, it looks fantastic!


----------



## BrianC (Jun 2, 2011)

Is the wood in your enclosure sealed with anything?


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 2, 2011)

im doing the same sort of thing as you.

My tank is supported by a wodden frame , and removed all the wood that isnt needed i would have a 2 story enclosure, so when i get my other 4x2x2 tank it will sit nicely underneath, cant wait.


----------

